# wild



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Is the snowboarding lifestyle considered a 'wild' partying type lifestyle???? Just curious


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

IMO, no, i don't think so, snowboarding is thrilling, fast and quick and adventurous but i wouldn't consider it as a 'wild' party lifestyle...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it depends on the person, really. There are probably some snowboarders who are totally wild, and some who are not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, agreed with raettopia it really does depend on the person. And its also if you do it with friends. And let me tell you, snowboarding DOES give you a rush! Espescially at night when your snowboarding. All that fresh,cold air that goes straight into your lungs..its a feeling you cant replace.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to agree with the previous two posters as well. It really does depend on the person I don't think you can sterotype anyone group of people as being partiers or non partiers. Just an example in snowboarding my soon to be brother in law is not a party type guy at all, sure he has a drink now and again but is he wild?? NO! Then there is this friend of mine that does drugs, parties and snowboards and is wild as anything. 


justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Really? Your friend thats the druggie actually snowboards to "lengthen" his/her satisfaction and pleasure? What do you think, how was the time you went snowboarding when you were in high school? Did you like it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

With the friend of mine that does drugs he is pretty much high all the time so it is not unusal to find him doing anything while he is high. (kinda sad if you ask me) But anyway when I went in high school I was a natural for it and I loved it. I would love to go again but need to get into shape if I am gonna do that. 


justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man. Getting messed up and going snowboarding sounds like a sure recipe for disaster!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

justagirl said:


> With the friend of mine that does drugs he is pretty much high all the time so it is not unusal to find him doing anything while he is high. (kinda sad if you ask me) But anyway when I went in high school I was a natural for it and I loved it. I would love to go again but need to get into shape if I am gonna do that.
> 
> 
> justagirl


I see, lol, in shape, you probably are and your just too hard on yourself! You dont really need to get in good shape in order to snowboard, you just need to know how to deal with the fast paced action! Just go run a couple laps before you ski/snowboard


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

well I know several guys that like to go shredding high, and drink a lot, and party, and then I know others that are top of their cl*** "nerdy" but still enjoy snowboarding all the time. I think I fall in the middle. I'm not a dumb***, but I still know how to have a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

*image hard to shake!*

true snowboarders are cold winter surfers..

they see life in much the same way as surfers and the sk8 influence is there too. many riders enjoy all three sports like myself but i only consider myself a novice surfer and sk8er while i can ride with the best and have riden the backcountry of austria and rado so i will say that bad boy (girl) image came from sk8ing and surfing. you dont have to be a party harty weed smokin beer slin mad man like i was in my 20's i just had to get it out my system!
riding is a way of life, a mantra, true backcounry big mountain riding is all about being stoked and the religious aspect of it. the tats and the music and and clothing all that other stuff like long bleached blond hair that choose to continue to subscribe too is very immature in a way and that keeps me sane and young in such a serious world!

riding is an attitude. if you are straight edge more power to you. dropping in and the perfect run are whats its all about. its about cleasning the soul and enjoying freedom from all the bullshit that our society tell us to do.
without riding i would go nuts. hot women and travel and good music will only do so much.
riding is my life!
live to ride. ride to live. that simple.
chow. chow.
out.-:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

People who are really serious about snowboarding don't live the wild party lifestyle in my opinion. We live for the thrill, the snow, the board. That's our high.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

willtheboarder said:


> People who are really serious about snowboarding don't live the wild party lifestyle in my opinion. We live for the thrill, the snow, the board. That's our high.


it really depends on my mood...but most of the time i'm usually on the 4-20...it just makes it more fun for me


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i think the whole winter scene is all about staying warm, booze helps


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

willtheboarder said:


> People who are really serious about snowboarding don't live the wild party lifestyle in my opinion. We live for the thrill, the snow, the board. That's our high.


Definately. I dunno how ppl can afford to go boarding, while living "the lifestyle"... lots of kids with wealthy parents, i suppose.

I was a skiier for about 6 years prior to boarding and i loved it almost as much (but i got bored cuz it was too easy )


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

It's kinda like being a catholic preist. Some go buck wild, down the communion wine and have wild sex parties in the rectory with the alter boys. While others havn't had sex over 60 years, have never been drunk, and think staying up late is going to bed past sunset. 

Snowboarders are the same way. Some are bad boys. Some are well-mannered posh kids. It all depends on the person.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

sedition said:


> It's kinda like being a catholic preist. Some go buck wild, down the communion wine and have wild sex parties in the rectory with the alter boys. While others havn't had sex over 60 years, have never been drunk, and think staying up late is going to bed past sunset.
> 
> Snowboarders are the same way. Some are bad boys. Some are well-mannered posh kids. It all depends on the person.


:laugh: i'm a bad boy then...woot


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the nightlife for me is the excitement out on the hill, not in the bar. I don't drink or do drugs or anything because I would think it would blur the fun I am having on my board. I'm kind of a nature freak (love camping, hiking, biking) so I get my thrills from snowboarding by doing something addictive and getting to be out in nature.

Snowboarding is so much fun because you get so many great things. You get to be outside, play in the snow, spend time with some GREAT people, the crazier you dress the more people like you, it's a tremendous challenge, you can have lots of laughs at the expense of other people, you can fall down and laugh at yourself. I just love the whole snowboarding culture and for me, no it doesn't involve drugs or alcohol. Just pure knuckle dragging.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I think the nightlife for me is the excitement out on the hill, not in the bar. I don't drink or do drugs or anything because I would think it would blur the fun I am having on my board. I'm kind of a nature freak (love camping, hiking, biking) so I get my thrills from snowboarding by doing something addictive and getting to be out in nature.
> 
> Snowboarding is so much fun because you get so many great things. You get to be outside, play in the snow, spend time with some GREAT people, the crazier you dress the more people like you, it's a tremendous challenge, you can have lots of laughs at the expense of other people, you can fall down and laugh at yourself. I just love the whole snowboarding culture and for me, no it doesn't involve drugs or alcohol. Just pure knuckle dragging.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That was a GREAT way to put it.

Its awesome how you can go to the mountain by yourself for the entire day and end the day with atleast 5 new friends and over 10 people you got to know for the short ride on the lift.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

When the slopes close for the day, it's bar time :cheeky4:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I live 2 hours from the nearest hill taller than me so when the slopes close it's time for me to attempt driving home on sore legs without falling asleep. The stabbing pains in my quads help me keep alert, hehe.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

We'll, our resorts around here (Chicago, IL) area, have bars at the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

bars that i cant get in yet


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, 8 times out of 10, I usually have to do the ol' Red Eye trips to/from the mountains. Im not a huge drinker, but I do like getting a buzz on when the feeling is right... and being around a bunch of snow bunnies after a day of boarding just always seems like the right time.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys that come on with the whole "I don't enjoy having fun, my fun is on the slopes ONLY NO FUN AFTERWARDS" cracks me up..hah. The question was, what do you guys do AFTER snowboarding such as when the slopes close. The slopes around here close after 10pm (we'll the one i'v been to anyways) Wish they were open all night or at least till like 2am.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, AFTER snowboarding I drive two hours home, go to sleep, wake up at 5 am to go to work. I DON'T get to have fun after snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> it really depends on my mood...but most of the time i'm usually on the 4-20...it just makes it more fun for me


totally agreed on..... haha.. cant board with out it, then add in some brew and ur set.. makes it twice as fun.. especially when you find a nice spot off of a run and just chill and poof one.. then watch all the newbs bite it.. =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

REKER said:


> Yeah, 8 times out of 10, I usually have to do the ol' Red Eye trips to/from the mountains. Im not a huge drinker, but I do like getting a buzz on when the feeling is right... and being around a bunch of snow bunnies after a day of boarding just always seems like the right time.


i like snow bunnies


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

i definitely party.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i definitely party.


Really?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

If I'm not driving home, I'm gettin sauced !


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

You need an upset in a football game to get AFU ????? All I know is there better be a lot of upsetting games the week of Feb 28th - March 5th ! I need an excuse now............


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

porwal222 said:


> You need an upset in a football game to get AFU ????? All I know is there better be a lot of upsetting games the week of Feb 28th - March 5th ! I need an excuse now............


Dude, it wasn't even an upset. Not even remotely close, the Bills suck. Right now they are in the lead for the perfect losing season...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

and the Broncos suck too. Last weekend was just the beginning of a long suck streak for them. Maybe they'll beat San Diego. This weekend though they are going back to the submissive position while Peyton and the Colts shove one in their ass...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Panthers beat the Falcons sunday, woohoo. 2-1 baby. Tampa Bay coming up this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

my chair smells like cheese


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Hahaha oh wow Kieran that was weird


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Kieran said:


> my chair smells like cheese


That's from sitting in it all summer :cheeky4: 

I definitely party harder through the winter. Theres something about waking up to a little hair of the dog in your coffee and instantly coming back to life halfway through your first run that totally kicks ass. A little dank on the ride up never hurts. During and after lunch I keep that good enough to drive but feel good buzz where 2 more beers would be too many until the lifts close. After that, if I'm tired I go home, if not I hit the bar and finish the night trying to take peoples money playing pool. I also love going home with some friends and drinking beers watching snowboarding videos getting pumped for the next day (I usually get 3 or more days a week, usually in a row).

As far as snowboarders being a partier sport? No, or atleast not anymore than anymore sport. Skiers have been living a party lifestyle for over 50 years, hence the term ski-bum. Dirtbikers, skydivers, snowmobile riders, etc. There is a group of partiers in every sport, take golf for example lol. There might be more of a punk or hip-hop influence on snowboarding than a lot of other sports, but it is a young sport itself and generally partaken in by younger people who have hip hop and punk etc. influences from elsewhere. This really has nothing to do with the sport, nowadays people from all walks of life are into riding, where in the beginning it probably was more dominantly people into skateboarding that took it up when they couldn't skate in the winter.

So no, we don't all party lol

I think it was Frank Sinatra that said "I feel bad for people who don't drink because when they wake up in the morning that is the best they are going to feel all day long."


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

nah i hardly used my chair during the summer LOL it was just beach everyday then home for a shower and out again


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I think it was Frank Sinatra that said "I feel bad for people who don't drink because when they wake up in the morning that is the best they are going to feel all day long."


ha! the handicap theory made funny

Handicap principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

i think there are some scenes in snowboarding that party a lot. salt lake is not one. but MFM with his hotels has fully embraced the party lifestyle.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, from my experience people in Salt Lake rarely have fun involving intoxicants. Everywhere else in the world though....


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Yeah, from my experience people in Salt Lake rarely have fun involving intoxicants. Everywhere else in the world though....


Just curious Mr. Right ... how many times have you been to Utah?
I grew up in SLC & can say that you're way off fucking base.
Sure they do have stiffer liquor laws & such, but things have been changing for the better. 
FWIW you can find all the same mind altering substance available here in Colorado, in Utah. 
Not everyone who resides in Utah is LDS.



[Utard] 
Yeah we're all LDS & you won't find an alcoholic beverage in the state or anything to smoke. Stay away !! Far away!! 
[/Utard]


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have family in Holliday and have spent some time there in the winters since I was young, maybe I was just hitting the wrong bars. I haven't ever wanted to party on the mountain because I was always the driver (hangin with some dui's or family who doesn't drink) so we always had to go close to homebase. Sorry if I offended you about your state.....No harm meant. And I wasn't bearing any religous prejudice either....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you put that lil bit better than I lol.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr. Right no harm no foul!  
I tend to get a bit defensive about OOTAH. 
The first thing I tell people after I'm from SLC .... is "no I'm not LDS". 
All usually with in the same breath... :laugh: 

Hopefully we can get some turns in this season. :thumbsup: 

MPD.... I have to second that motion LDS chicky's are waaay hot. 
The deal is that a restaurant has to be a "private club" to serve alcohol. 
(lame but a step up from the dark ages). 
When ever I’ve been over there visiting it seems to be more of a formality.

3.2 beer UGH!  

The running joke always was that everyone drives to the Wyoming boarder to buy liquor. :laugh: 
Not sure if thats still the case but there are liquor stores right across the border.

Everyone I know over there wants outsiders to think it’s a horrible place.
Keeps the Californians & Texans out & real estate prices more reasonable.

I love it there... mountains galore & an EPIC desert playground just a few hours to the south.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahhh Ooootah. Fantastic snow, amazing terrain, boring as shit after the day is over...

Seriously, every place you go out to eat turns into "family time".

Definitely not much of a party scene there. I guess it has partially to do with the "weaksauce" they try to serve as alcohol. 

But hey, all other things are pretty much usual there. Utah is definitely towards the top of my list of places I would live besides Colorado. So it can't be very bad at all. Plus all those cute mormon girls need to be "bad" for some part of their life. I know some people that have done quite well being the filler for them...


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

hahaha! :laugh: 
I always get a huge laugh out of people who go to Utah & expect to party hard... 
You go to Utah if you're into riding/biking/climbing/rafting/hiking etc.

I was there during the Sundance Film Fest & Park City was tons of fun. 
Nothing but free drinks (I got to drink on the band tab) & faded memories. 

But in all honesty I've done the bar scene in SLC & I cant complain (except for the wicked hang over I had the next morning). My cousin always takes me to the "right" places to get our drink on.

I have to agree with you KC ... 
If I could land a decent job over there, I'd move in a heart beat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

man i think maybe because you grew up here it is easier to find alchohaul but im from out of state, and i cannot find the crazy house parties that happen in every other state. ive had more encounters with cops here than anywhere else. last year in the dorms, because we were being loud at like midnight, my r.a. called the cops and they broke the door down and gave us all tickets for drinking. the only thing this state is good for is raves. 

oh and btw, go to the state run liquor stores early because some of them close at seven on saturday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

invadesaturn said:


> man i think maybe because you grew up here it is easier to find alchohaul but im from out of state, and i cannot find the crazy house parties that happen in every other state. ive had more encounters with cops here than anywhere else. last year in the dorms, because we were being loud at like midnight, my r.a. called the cops and they broke the door down and gave us all tickets for drinking. the only thing this state is good for is raves.
> 
> oh and btw, go to the state run liquor stores early because some of them close at seven on saturday.


Hahaha! Pretty much sums up Oootah. Really if you're drinking and being loud at midnight, can you expect any less. The riding is great and the nightlife is the polar opposite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

its worth it tho. 500" of the good stuff each year!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

invadesaturn said:


> its worth it tho. 500" of the good stuff each year!


Yeah, I agree it's one of the finer spots around. For some people it's not even a consideration. I find Utah a place worth me getting out of my backyard and visiting from time to time forsure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

hahahah thats awesome!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

invadesaturn said:


> man i think maybe because you grew up here it is easier to find alchohaul but im from out of state, and i cannot find the crazy house parties that happen in every other state. ive had more encounters with cops here than anywhere else. last year in the dorms, because we were being loud at like midnight, my r.a. called the cops and they broke the door down and gave us all tickets for drinking. the only thing this state is good for is raves.
> 
> oh and btw, go to the state run liquor stores early because some of them close at seven on saturday.



Yeah I've had my share of run ins with the SLC popos. 
Those guys make the cops here seem tame. 

I'll agree that growing up there did give me a leg up in some areas.
Hell, up untill recent years anyone I considered a friend was back in SLC.
While they went threw hell(living there), I'd be going back on vacations & enjoying myself (wasn't my job to find the parties, haha). 

What college are you going to ?
I'm sure my opinion would be alot diffrent if I would have stayed & not moved away.
A lot easier to sing OOTAH's praise from a distance.  

BTW: love your screen name!

MPD: I remember when the dead rolled through SLC in 95 ... all my hippy comrades just had to go. 
That song is awsome! :laugh:

*edited to fix my crappy spelling*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

yea, im going to the U right now. its a sacrifice im willing to make i guess.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better myself. I totally agree with ya.



Flick Montana said:


> I think the nightlife for me is the excitement out on the hill, not in the bar. I don't drink or do drugs or anything because I would think it would blur the fun I am having on my board. I'm kind of a nature freak (love camping, hiking, biking) so I get my thrills from snowboarding by doing something addictive and getting to be out in nature.
> 
> Snowboarding is so much fun because you get so many great things. You get to be outside, play in the snow, spend time with some GREAT people, the crazier you dress the more people like you, it's a tremendous challenge, you can have lots of laughs at the expense of other people, you can fall down and laugh at yourself. I just love the whole snowboarding culture and for me, no it doesn't involve drugs or alcohol. Just pure knuckle dragging.


----------

